# Makes no sense!



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

An 07 Altima with 265 horsepower ten more than the new Maxima. Why spend the extra money?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's a free world. everyone is entitled to buy what they want.


----------



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

Matt93SE said:


> it's a free world. everyone is entitled to buy what they want.


Well everybody knows it's a free world Jack, but unfortunately what im saying is it's really tough to justify the extra money for a Max, when the new altima is gonna out gun it. By all means im a Maxima Lover, but im just really upset that the new Altiima has more to offer
for a smaller fee. It's tough to justify an extra $10,000


----------

